# Repubs who ended T Party shutdown targeted by Heritage & CFG



## Dot Com (Oct 18, 2013)

Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!! 

Conservative groups target U.S. Republicans who voted to end shutdown


> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Groups aligned with the Tea Party movement are targeting two Republican U.S. senators who backed a bipartisan budget plan on Thursday, vowing to support their challengers in Republican primaries before congressional elections in 2014.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 18, 2013)

The RINOs knew, or should have known, that there was an expensive price tag on caving in.  Yes, they are going to be "primaried" and by alternative, conservative candidates whose supporters have deep pockets.  If those union thugs don't want to lose their choirboys they need to divert a whole pile of money from their usual tame Democrat candidates to RINOs paying for their treason.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 18, 2013)

40% of GOP Senators voted for the bill.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2013)

Those Republicans saved the TeaTards asses


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 18, 2013)

The end of the Tea Party as a political factor will come when Republican incumbents fend off these TP primary challenges on a frequent basis,

which is very likely to begin in the 2014 cycle.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> 
> Conservative groups target U.S. Republicans who voted to end shutdown
> 
> ...



I don't give to Republican candidates or causes, but after Mitch McConnell's display of priorities during his negotiations, I'm ready to give to the Matt Bevin fund, running against McConnell.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

Heritage is a dime and two weeks late.

The moderate GOP big money bags are already funding good candidates against the TPM political terrorists.

We will cut their numbers in half yet once again in the primaries alone.  Let's see what 16 to 18 frightened winners will do in 2015.  Gonna be nice are they?


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Oct 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> another Tea Party downgrade



Another? When was the first?


----------



## Mustang (Oct 18, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> The RINOs knew, or should have known, that there was an expensive price tag on caving in. Yes, they are going to be "primaried" and by alternative, conservative candidates whose supporters have deep pockets. If those union thugs don't want to lose their choirboys they need to divert a whole pile of money from their usual tame Democrat candidates to RINOs paying for their treason.


 
I think the whole RINO moniker is backwards.  The conservatives being targeted are the REAL Republicans.  It's the tea party types who are the RINOs.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 18, 2013)

Fun part is Democrat union thugs will contribute heavily to RINOS who are primaried.  Perhaps enough that the RINO might be nominated.  Then the union money disappears; the conservative money stays in the wallet and the Democrat wins.

Only America loses.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Oct 18, 2013)

Fortunately both of my Republican Officials in D.C. voted against the CR.  Of course the one Democrat voted for it.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Oct 18, 2013)

Mustang said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > The RINOs knew, or should have known, that there was an expensive price tag on caving in. Yes, they are going to be "primaried" and by alternative, conservative candidates whose supporters have deep pockets. If those union thugs don't want to lose their choirboys they need to divert a whole pile of money from their usual tame Democrat candidates to RINOs paying for their treason.
> ...



Your defination of "RINO" is wrong then.

That is unless you don't count Conservatives as Republicans but do count Liberals like Starkey as one.

In that case, I'm a RINO also.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 18, 2013)

DeMint, at Heritage, thinks he is the Speaker. Maybe he is w/ access to all that koch $$$.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

All four of our reps are going to face primary challenges, very expensive ones.

I stone cold Dems who say they will vote against Matheson period (even if it comes down to voting for Mia Love), and the three very conservative or TP Pubs are in for hard fights.  They are already asking for Cruz money.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



The TeaPs are, indeed, the RINOs, and we are going after them in the primaries.


----------



## Intense (Oct 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> 
> Conservative groups target U.S. Republicans who voted to end shutdown
> 
> ...



You want to punish them, admit it. Kind of like Ralph Nader, huh. Is it that you think all unsanctioned voice should be shut down, or just those that are in disagreement with the central hive? You could give standing on principle a try, you might like it. Start by living within your means and encouraging others to do so.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 18, 2013)

living within our means? You have to admit that no one would have wanted to inherit what the President inherited in '08. Heres part of the reason (thanks to Billo_Really  )



Billo_Really said:


> Republican's did what first?
> 
> Republican's caused all the shit we went through these past few weeks because of these fanatical, bullshit issues they created.
> 
> ...



I would just add to that the unpaid-for Medicare part D, & tax-cuts during war time.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 18, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


By today's standards (and I use that term loosely) quite a few Republicans from the not so distant past either have been called RINOs, or would be considered RINOs and would be primaried and/or run out of the party.  John McCain, Bob Dole, Bush 41, Richard Nixon, Ike, and even Reagan would be labeled so if they dared stray from what is considered orthodoxy by a cadre of unelected people who are intent of preventing any thought or ideas outside of what's been predetermined by them to be acceptable.  That's an ideological rigidity that's anathema to our democratic republic.

Note that all of the men I mentioned were either president at one time or they ran for president as the GOP standard bearer. When the standard bearers over a period of recent decades are no longer considered worthy of being considered Republicans, something has changed.  Consequently, I contend it's the new wave of self-appointed ideologues who are not real Republicans.  Whatever they are, they're radicals and they're intention is obviously to upend both the party and this country. 

With that said, I think it's become glaringly obvious in recent days that real Republicans better fight back if they hope to save their poltical party from being destroyed and becoming politically irrelevant in years to come.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 18, 2013)

so, are worried about Republicans now?

you find these unusual or what?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

The Republicans are going to take the TeaPs before the Cruz Crazies take control of the party.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 18, 2013)

''No compromise, un-American Tea Party GOP''- TIME- WHAT A BUNCH OF EVIL BOUGHT OFF SCUMBAGS and silly dupes...gov't by extortion and fear...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> 
> Conservative groups target U.S. Republicans who voted to end shutdown
> 
> ...



Death by being primaried.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't get these threads, what are we suppose to do about it or even care really?

the media and the Democrat party was targeting the Tea Party for last two weeks, where was the concern then? oh that's right you all were here targeting them too

I think we got up to 1015 on threads , it was something to watch....major mass meltdown

blaaaa


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 18, 2013)

The republicans that gives a damn about our economy can count on my vote  The 89 in house...

you're truly radical and fucked to want to crash America.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> 
> Conservative groups target U.S. Republicans who voted to end shutdown
> 
> ...



Great!  It's time to have a purge of all traitors and backstabbers.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> living within our means? You have to admit that no one would have wanted to inherit what the President inherited in '08. Heres part of the reason (thanks to Billo_Really  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it hilarious you hate the medicare part D but seem to be all in for obiecare, it's like part D gone to the Z. If part D isn't working why the hell would you want more of it?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mustang said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > The RINOs knew, or should have known, that there was an expensive price tag on caving in. Yes, they are going to be "primaried" and by alternative, conservative candidates whose supporters have deep pockets. If those union thugs don't want to lose their choirboys they need to divert a whole pile of money from their usual tame Democrat candidates to RINOs paying for their treason.
> ...



You libturds keep saying that, and we all laugh until our sides hurt.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 18, 2013)

AzMike said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > living within our means? You have to admit that no one would have wanted to inherit what the President inherited in '08. Heres part of the reason (thanks to Billo_Really  )
> ...



Every lib was in favor of adding a drug program to Medicare until George Bush beat them to it.  Now they all hate it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 18, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



They hate him because he's white. F*cking racists.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Your statement provides a great overview of a polarized partisan political phenomenon.  Obamacare was originally devised by the conservative think tank, the Heritage Foundation in 1989.  When Hillarycare was brought onto the table, being the good conservatives they are, they completely reversed themselves on their own design for the future  of healthcare in the USA.
Or, cap & trade was born by the Reagan Administration, once the Dems joined the GOP in supporting the concept, the GOP decided they were against it.
Thanks bripat for bringing this up and displaying just how child-like partisans really are!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> ...



STHU, you are not a Republican, so your vote doesn't count.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2013)

The Heritage Foundation invented Obamacare.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Wrong, Fakey, I am a registered Republican.  Furthermore, I even vote Republican.  I didn't register Republican, like you, just so I can vote for the weakest candidate in the primaries and then vote against him in the general election.  I'm not a mole in the Republican party like you are, Fakey.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



Obamacare bares no resemblance to the program that the Heritage Organization devised.  That's great propaganda for the Obama administration, but it's just a plain lie.  Cap and trade may work for eliminating substances that are only produced in trace amounts, but warmist nut burgers like yourself want to eliminate the process that powers the world.  You might as well put a tax on breathing.  Do you think that would work as well?  After all, if you want to breath, you can just pay someone else for his right to breath.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 19, 2013)

.

I know the Tea Partiers here won't like this, but conservative columnist Kathleen Parker (evidently an evil communist RINO who must immedately expunged forthwith from the GOP forever to make the party absolutely as small as possible) hits on what is really concerning those who don't want to vote for the Democrats:

_To the most important point, the crux of Cruz: The only person who loves Ted Cruz more than Ted Cruz is Barack Obama. It is the White House and Democrats, not Republicans, who have advanced the idea that Cruz is the face of the GOP. Remember when the White House insisted that Rush Limbaugh was the leader of the GOP? These narratives are useful to Democrats because they loonify the GOP, driving voters away from their fiery rhetoric just as intense heat repels any sensible mammal. _

Kathleen Parker: The crux of Ted Cruz - The Washington Post 

Okay, let 'er have it.

.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Ah...but the "libs" would have ensured Medicare could negotiate drug prices like the VA does. Alas...too much pharmaceutical money for that to happen.


----------



## birddog (Oct 19, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Those Republicans saved the TeaTards asses



Dumbass!  They should have voted with Cruz to save the country!


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 19, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> I know the Tea Partiers here won't like this, but conservative columnist Kathleen Parker (evidently an evil communist RINO who must immedately expunged forthwith from the GOP forever to make the party absolutely as small as possible) hits on what is really concerning those who don't want to vote for the Democrats:
> 
> ...



I just want to clarify that it is the RW loons that are loonifying the party...Dems are just shining lights on the little roaches. (Actually, roaches are more popular than the Tea "Party")


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 19, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




What's fascinating is that if you ask a Tea Partier why the Democrats keep bringing up Limbaugh and Beck and Palin and Cruz and Bachmann at absolutely every last freaking opportunity, even if you have to cram their names into the conversation out of context, they'll say it's because you're "afraid" of those people.

I'm pretty sure they really, really do believe that.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



_I am a registered Republican . . . . I didn't register Republican_

You are a conflicted, confused mess.


----------



## Intense (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I don't think Jake is a mole. I think that he is both misguided and a control freak when it comes to censoring what others think, say or do, as Republicans. Further, I think there are a lot of Jakes, McCains, and Grahams, out there. For anyone to decree for the rest of us "what is relevant and who is relevant" beyond stating a personal position, is part of the problem. Funny, it's part of the problem with centralized thinking in general, which in ignoring specific factors, for the convenience of those responsible for governing, persecute unjustly, and try to deny the reality of what they are in deed responsible for.


----------



## Intense (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes dear, you are always right dear, no, you don't look fat at all in that dress dear.  
Consider, for once, that there may be perspectives beyond your ability to discern, in your current state. I say this with the understanding that this truth applies to each and every one of us, Jake. None of us are all knowing. Why squash what you have even yet to consider? Isn't that the blind leading the blind?


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 19, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Afraid like Br'er Rabbit's afraid of the briar patch...


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2013)

Ted Cruz is an American Hero. He and the Tea Party will be vindicated as the full damage from obamacare and Democrat rule is known.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2013)

The TEA Party will go after those seats.

You can count on it.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 19, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> The TEA Party will go after those seats.
> 
> You can count on it.



Democrats are counting on it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The TEA Party will go after those seats.
> ...



Be careful what you wish for..............

You will not like the ending...............


----------



## zeke (Oct 19, 2013)

Intense said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> ...




 Here is a better idea. When your supposed "principals" are harmful to millions of people, maybe, just maybe the principals are all fucked up and need changed.  Ever think of that?

But hey, you wanna stand on fucked up principals, don't be surprised when you get knocked down. The rest of us are not gonna stand for more of the same bull shit. No matter how much you like your tbaggers, they gotta go.


BTW, what are the Tparties "Principals"? I can't tell for all the bull shit they sling.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 19, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I doubt it. Nominate Ted Cruz...poor Goldwater's held that record too long.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You had better hope that the TEA Party doesn't get the numbers.  If it happens Bonehead will get fired, and the next time we go to the trenches you will be facing those who refuse to budge.  

Most of the Rhino's didn't want to fight at all, time to fire them.  Next election more will fall.

How'd it go with your PURGE OF THE BLUE NOSES......................


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Oct 19, 2013)

Reid dangled the funding for the Paducah locks in front of Mitch McConnell's face and McConnell acted just like any resident of a Dominican trailer park who spotted a hundred dollar bill sticking out of the ooze would have.
Any self respecting Japanese politician who was caught doing the same thing as Mitch would have immediately gone home and prepared his ceremonial sword in order to fall on it. Since Mitch and his so called moderate Republican colleagues most certainly won't do any such thing, the most humane thing to do is return all of them to the private sector. In this current Age Of Obama, where if "We don't all hang together, we'll all hang separately"  to save this country from its imminent destruction by Obama and his fellow Communists masquerading as quasi patriotic Democrats, we need our representatives to resemble more the Founding Fathers than residents of that Dominican trailer park that Bobby Menendez (D-NJ) gravitates to. Paying ten year old Dominican hos to perform lap dances on you, shame on you Bobby, shades of that fabled lap dancing afficionado, Detroits ex mayor, now convicted felon, Kwami Kilpatrick.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



The TeaTards have used up their goodwill with fellow Republicans. Unless they get a hard majority, I doubt if they can drive out Boehner

Boehner may not be popular, but Republucans have seen what happens when you let TeaTards call the shots


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> ...



those rinos should go down the drain


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Consider for once the inconsistencies in the far right and libertarian wings' comments, such as bripat's above.

That the far right is not all knowing, any more than the far left, remains quite obvious.

The obvious issue, Intense, is that both sides do not objectively evaluate all of the evidence.

Instead, they twist it to fit their preconceived philosophies.

Truth: we are in this position because the GOP and the health insurance industries did not create a fair and equitable system when they had the chance.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

Intense said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



he is just a paid bot, nothing more.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 19, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



do you get tired of repeating the same thing over and over? you are one trick pony
you just take over the threads spewing waaa waaa waaa Republicans, Tea Party, Republicans, Tea party...waa


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

zeke said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Obviously you never thought of it because your principles have caused the deaths of millions of people.



zeke said:


> But hey, you wanna stand on fucked up principals, don't be surprised when you get knocked down. The rest of us are not gonna stand for more of the same bull shit. No matter how much you like your tbaggers, they gotta go.
> 
> BTW, what are the Tparties "Principals"? I can't tell for all the bull shit they sling.



Extinguishing your fucked up principles is what the T Party is all about.  It isn't going away.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The quote deliberate left out a crucial part that change the entire meaning.  Basically it's just a damn lie.  Like all leftwingers you are dishonest to the bone.



JakeStarkey said:


> That the far right is not all knowing, any more than the far left, remains quite obvious.
> 
> The obvious issue, Intense, is that both sides do not objectively evaluate all of the evidence.
> 
> Instead, they twist it to fit their preconceived philosophies.



That is true of Democrats.  Everything they believe is an obvious lie.



JakeStarkey said:


> Truth: we are in this position because the GOP and the health insurance industries did not create a fair and equitable system when they had the chance.



Nothing you have ever posted bares the remotest resemblance to truth, Fakey.  You are a congenital liar.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I always get a kick out of libtards who believe they know what Republicans think.  The RINOs are the ones who have worn out their welcome in the Republican party.  They won't get many more opportunities to stab the party in the back by siding with the Democrats. I, for one, definitely plan to contribute to Mitch McConnell's opponent in the primaries.  The same goes for Boner, if he chooses to run again.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 19, 2013)

The reason why Medicare Part D is unpopular with Democrats is that there was no funding for it. In order to create a program, you need a tax or some form of revenue to pay for it. 

The right calls Democrats the "tax and spend" party but at least they have the good sense to tax first. W cut and spent. Part D was unfunded and that's why Democrats opposed it.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 19, 2013)

bitterlyclingin said:


> Reid dangled the funding for the Paducah locks in front of Mitch McConnell's face and McConnell acted just like any resident of a Dominican trailer park who spotted a hundred dollar bill sticking out of the ooze would have.
> Any self respecting Japanese politician who was caught doing the same thing as Mitch would have immediately gone home and prepared his ceremonial sword in order to fall on it. Since Mitch and his so called moderate Republican colleagues most certainly won't do any such thing, the most humane thing to do is return all of them to the private sector. In this current Age Of Obama, where if "We don't all hang together, we'll all hang separately"  to save this country from its imminent destruction by Obama and his fellow Communists masquerading as quasi patriotic Democrats, we need our representatives to resemble more the Founding Fathers than residents of that Dominican trailer park that Bobby Menendez (D-NJ) gravitates to. Paying ten year old Dominican hos to perform lap dances on you, shame on you Bobby, shades of that fabled lap dancing afficionado, Detroits ex mayor, now convicted felon, Kwami Kilpatrick.



Mitch a moderate   He's been "Mr. Obstruct" in the senate for the last 5 yrs. Remember "our goal is to make Obama a one-term President"? He simply realized that another tea party credit downgrade would not serve this nation well & got a kickback as a thank you.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 19, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> bitterlyclingin said:
> 
> 
> > Reid dangled the funding for the Paducah locks in front of Mitch McConnell's face and McConnell acted just like any resident of a Dominican trailer park who spotted a hundred dollar bill sticking out of the ooze would have.
> ...



what a parrot
the tea party downgrade, Is your dear leader and party responsible FOR ANYTHING? 

his first term all we heard was, Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh fault
Now his second all we hear is Tea Partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fault
you people are sheep


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2013)

birddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Those Republicans saved the TeaTards asses
> ...



How would republicans keeping the government shutdown and forcing the Nation into default save the country?

The rights scorched earth policy is truly reprehensible.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > The RINOs knew, or should have known, that there was an expensive price tag on caving in. Yes, they are going to be "primaried" and by alternative, conservative candidates whose supporters have deep pockets. If those union thugs don't want to lose their choirboys they need to divert a whole pile of money from their usual tame Democrat candidates to RINOs paying for their treason.
> ...






It seems that you require a refresher:

Which group supports individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> ...



And has been correctly noted many times before: at this rate you and your fellow republicans will be able to have your convention at the Super 8 Motel in Keokuk.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...





Don't forget your hood.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 19, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Oh no...I'm absolutely hoping that. Target those moderates in the primary...please.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Thats certainly not republicans or the TPM wing of the Party. 

Conservatives fear and despise individualism, diversity, and dissent. 

Corporate welfare, corporate tax cuts, and other failed conservative fiscal policies have only enriched a tiny percentage of the population at the expense of working Americans and free markets. 

And conservatives clearly dont believe in a limited constitutional government when they seek to expand the power of the state into the private lives of Americans by attempting to dictate who may or may not have a child or who may or may not marry whom. 

It is therefore truly backwards, actual republicans are indeed being targeted by the TPM and other extremist interlopers hostile to the tenets republicans once considered important, now abandoned for perceived political expediency.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

The TPM does not support "individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government."

It wishes to outsource government to the highest bidders and limit American freedoms.

Americans increasingly are aware of this witnessed by plummeting TP popularity: rightfully so.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> ...



Spoken like a true apparatchik even as the loyalty oaths and the ideological purity tests are collated and reviewed for the stamp of approval by the Commissar. No doubt the unelected Norquist will be involved in the pass/fail final determination.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> bitterlyclingin said:
> 
> 
> > Reid dangled the funding for the Paducah locks in front of Mitch McConnell's face and McConnell acted just like any resident of a Dominican trailer park who spotted a hundred dollar bill sticking out of the ooze would have.
> ...



What bills has Mitch McConnell "obstructed?"


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The TPM does not support "individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government."
> 
> It wishes to outsource government to the highest bidders and limit American freedoms.
> 
> Americans increasingly are aware of this witnessed by plummeting TP popularity: rightfully so.



Thanks, once again, for demonstrating that your posts are purely the result of senility.  They have no possible connection with reality.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



And this is an example of the partisan radical right poisoning American politics today.  

There are no trenches, were not at war, democrats are not the enemy, they are your fellow Americans, interested in whats best for America, and willing to address the Nations issues in good faith negotiations, not with the country held hostage and its economic well-being threatened.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 19, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> 
> Conservative groups target U.S. Republicans who voted to end shutdown
> 
> ...



Actually, the better question would have have been How, how?

50% of the electorate are on the dole. Those folks are addicted to welfare. There is no way that will vote for someone who is going to threaten "their" freebies.

May nature's god have mercy on our souls.

.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

They will be punished by not getting campaign dollars from these organizations.

And?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey liberals.

Would you donate money to an anti abortion Democrat?

How about a real pro gun Democrat?

Why on earth therefore would Heritage Senate Conservatives or Freedom Works give money to a liberal Republican?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



With those who fail sent to re-education camps or the gulags.  

The totalitarianism and authoritarianism inherent in American conservative dogma is truly remarkable.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 19, 2013)

liberal republican = not tanking the world econ to prove a political point.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Wrong.  Democrats are the enemy.  They are thieves intent on looting other Americans.  The last thing they are interested in is what's best for America.  They just want a government check.  Good faith is the last thing any rational person would accuse the Democrats of.  They are lying sleazy weasels who have no scruples about pulling the most outrageous cons on the American public.  Obama is the one who held America hostage.  He's the one who placed guards an barricades around open air monuments to prevent Americans from visiting them.  It takes a special kind of gullibility to believe that a Democrat is capable of honor or integrity.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yeah, right, choosing other people to represent you is the equivalent of Gulags and re-education camps.

You guys are just a bunch of clowns, aren't you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



ROFL!  I'll bet you believe that Democrats don't have such "purity checks?"  Do you recall when the Democrat Party tried to prevent Joseph Lieberman from getting reelected because he supported the Iraq war?

Libtards never fail to demonstrate that they are just a gang of pathetic ass clowns.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 19, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> liberal republican = not tanking the world econ to prove a political point.



Excuse me ding dong, but the world's economy was "tanked" in 1935 after the Federal Reserve Board created by the democrats and "progressives" mismanaged the economy.

.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Hey liberals.
> 
> Would you donate money to an anti abortion Democrat?
> 
> ...



You obviously dont understand. 

Theres a universe of difference between individual democrats deciding to donate to a given candidate based on his positions on the issues and major rightist organizations such as the Club for Growth, the Senate Conservatives Fund, and the Center for Responsive Politics engaging in open war with incumbent republican senators, seeking to indeed unseat those senators. 

Unlike democrats, republicans are in crisis and engaged in a civil war, but youre too much of a blind partisan hack to see it. 

And pointless, failed deflection is not going to address the GOPs many serious problems.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 19, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Those Republicans saved the TeaTards asses



This just gets better and better.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey liberals.
> ...




You're not up to speed.

McConnell and others threw down the gauntlet. Said straight out that if any conservative Senator took money from any of those groups they were not welcome in the Republican Party.

The inside the beltway babies like McConnell who just got his 2 billion dollar bribe from Reid to get re elected have started the war.

Game on.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 19, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Indeed.  And a delight to behold.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey liberals.
> ...



I did want to come back and address your one comment. 

* And pointless, failed deflection is not going to address the GOPs many serious problems.*

I'm not deflecting. I am embracing the moment. I love this. The old war horses have shown their true colors. They need to be decimated. 

I was at the brink when it happened up here and we threw out the progressives and became the Conservative Party.

I am about to enter again this world in my own province to overthrow Progressive Conservatives.

I am vibing like crazy that conservative Americans are about to do the same. 

I love it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2013)

The Heritage Foundation invented Obamacare.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/theapot...e-think-tank-invented-the-individual-mandate/


----------



## mamooth (Oct 19, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Hey liberals.
> 
> Would you donate money to an anti abortion Democrat?
> 
> How about a real pro gun Democrat?



Well, yes. I have done so. Just because your side has a long list of purity tests, don't assume we have to have them too. (As someone said, "If everyone in your tent thinks alike, your tent is too small.")

The national Chamber of Commerce has announced that it will be giving their money to Tea Party opponents in the Republican primaries. And they're not the only ones. The big money interests are not happy with the way the Tea Party is hurting business.

So, you've got one side in the GOP civil war with more money, and one side with more crazies. Sounds like an even match. Break out the popcorn.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > liberal republican = not tanking the world econ to prove a political point.
> ...



well, it actually tanked in 1929 after 15 years of the Federal Reserve inflating the supply of credit.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

bodecea said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I love it. It took a while up here. Especially to fight back against the "conservatives are monsters and want to kill your grandmother and want to deprive you of all your rights" lying image. 

But we did it. 

And the Conservative Party of Canada as compared to your young buck from Chicago who still doesn't have a clue what he's doing, has kept our stick on the ice, we have made it thru our recession and frankly we are rocking while you are sucking.

I look forward to the ouster of those old men called McConnell and McCain. Let them fade away.

And if they won't go into this good night? A shove never hurts. Like we took out Joe Clark.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
You're wrong (El surprise).  The Connecticut Democratic Convention officially endorsed Lieberman in May, but since an opponent received 33% of the delgates' votes, it forced a primary in August which he lost. That loss was not because of the Party; it was because of the voters. That's when he decided to run as an Independent.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey liberals.
> ...



That's only because Democrats had their purge long ago.  Now, to a man, the are in unison on almost every issue.  Democrats who oppose abortion are as rare has hen's teeth.  So are Democrats who support tax cuts or cutting government spending.

No Democrat is in a position to denounce Republicans for "ideological purity tests."  They invented this test.

http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/17/anti-lieberman-drive-tops-1-million/?_r=0

*"Anti-Lieberman Drive Tops $1 Million"*


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



It's well known that libturds like you from all over the country waged a campaign against Lieberman and financed his opponent in the primary.


----------



## mamooth (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> It's well known that libturds like you from all over the country waged a campaign against Lieberman and financed his opponent in the primary.



Well yeah, because Lieberman was such a dishonest assmunch, siding with the Republicans on every procedural vote, then going with the Democrats on the meaningless final votes so he could claim to be a loyal Democrat.

If Lieberman had still been in the senate, the Democrats would not have won the debt ceiling issue, because Lieberman would have been using every bit of his influence to get fellow Democrats to cave, and to block Reid's procedural maneuvers. Without Lieberman's poisonous serpent act, it's a very different senate for the Democrats.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
First things first.  I didn't contribute any money to Lieberman's opponent.  Which is not suprising since I've never given any politician any money for any race.  I'm not even a Democrat.

But let's not skip past your glaring error that the Democratic Part tried to prevent Lieberman from getting elected when he was actually officially endorsed by them in May.  I've noticed that you have a tendency to place fast and loose with the facts.   That only hurts your credibility, not mine.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 19, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> 
> Conservative groups target U.S. Republicans who voted to end shutdown
> 
> ...



The Republican party has been infiltrated by a small group of extremely wealthy special interests groups. They generate voter loyalty by feeding stupid people the Culture War (religion, values, patriotism, etc), but in the back of the house these special interests groups have no loyalty to the USA. They have established monopolies over most domestic sectors, while shipping their production to freedom-hating nations in order to get ultra-cheap labor. Whenever you see this kind of financial power, you always see the stupid being manipulated.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

Londoner said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> ...



Ask your therapist to up the voltage in your next session. You are insane.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Let's make it clear who endorsed him.

*Connecticut Democratic Convention, which met in May.  *

Be very clear. Never mislead by omission.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Another blind partisan rightwing hack who just doesnt get it. 

The democrats are doing fine, theyre unified and on the same page. 

You need to stop obsessing over democrats and focus on your own party, which is currently in crisis. 

For example, as a consequence of the republican government shutdown and default threat, the GOP has made it much less likely they take control of the Senate come 2014.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 19, 2013)

So they're for defaulting? Is that right????

Me and millions of Americans will do the opposite of these bastard in 2014. Count on it.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



bripat told the truth about what happened with Lieberman. Screw off with the lecture. 

And the Republicans don't have a crisis on their hands. They are in a civil war. Long overdue.

The old RINOS in the Senate backed Harry Reid and fucked over their own party members.

The Senate Minority Leader McConnell took a 2 billion dollar bribe to surrender his party for his re election campaign.

Oh and I had up a direct quote from him saying that it was important for him to show bipartisanship to beat his Democratic opponent.

The old bastard sold out so he could win his seat again. I want to see him go down in flames.

Oh this is not a crisis in the Republican Party. This is war.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So they're for defaulting? Is that right????
> 
> Me and millions of Americans will do the opposite of these bastard in 2014. Count on it.



You're a Democrat. Who cares?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You truly are a clueless nitwit. 

That was back in 2006, an eternity politically  and it was an isolated event in no way relevant then or now as to the condition of the Democratic Party nationally.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



I'm already seeing the splits. So you're either a fool or a liar. 

The Clintonistas are peeping up. And I for one am very glad to hear their voices of sanity. 

It was only horrific backstabbing and bloodletting in the back rooms of the D party that matched only epic rivalry in the War of the Roses if we were to throw that battle in todays world that took out Hillary.

You watch what happens. I will love every minute of the the Clinton payback for what the bastards did to Hillary. 

And those sons of bitches will deserve every bit of pain that comes down from the almighty Clinton mountain of power.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another blind partisan rightwing hack who just doesnt get it.






.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 19, 2013)

Great.  The more Bagger Loons, the better for the Dems.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Great.  The more Bagger Loons, the better for the Dems.



How? How do more elected conservatives make it better for Democrats?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 19, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> The end of the Tea Party as a political factor will come when Republican incumbents fend off these TP primary challenges on a frequent basis,
> 
> which is very likely to begin in the 2014 cycle.



Rove has a ton of cash to do just that.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 19, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



try to maintain your composure tinyd

As to the OP, I'd watch my back if I were a Repub  although > a few of the tea party candidates in the past have handed us Progressives wins


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 19, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



its because your bankers were wise enough not to join in the wall st orgy of greed.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Legislated not to I might add. 

Having been a liberal a classic true liberal from the Abbie and Jerry days now morphed into a conservative I can appreciate amazing initiatives from both sides of the aisle up here. 

One of the smartest moves up here was to keep our banks seriously regulated. Kudos Trudeau. I know that sounds weird to actually like rules and regulations but I think in certain circumstances there has to be framework in place. 

You have to remember I'm a dual citizen and I love the US dearly but I'm just watching this dogs breakfast that is somehow apparently functioning as a government. 

Washington has become a political version of the gong show for crying out loud.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Those Repubs averted another Tea Party downgrade & they're being punished  Wow!. Just wow!!!
> ...



Why don't you donate to whomever is running against your senators?  *Not one single senator voted against this.  Not one.*  I can't believe that all of a sudden Kentucky is oh so important.  Your senator did nothing to get all the foreign aid out of the US budget.  Maybe I'll donate to the campaign against him in YOUR state.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 19, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> ...your young buck from Chicago...



Proof again that ignorance, hate, and racism know no borders.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2013)

bodecea said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



*Your senators did not vote against it.  *


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 19, 2013)

Canadian bankers were both greedy and just as unwise as those on Wall Street. They asked the Liberal Finance Minister, Paul Martin, to change Canadian banking regulations so they could be competitive with US bankers and Martin refused. The bankers were seriously pissed and lobbied furiously, saying Martin didn't have a clue and he would destroy the Canadian banking industry. 

When the crash came, the well-regulated Canadian banking system survived almost unscathed, and the Canadian economy was in much better shape than the US, as a result. 

Paul Martin was a very poor Prime Minister but he was the best finance minister in Canadian history. Canadians from both the left and the right are truly grateful.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I watched how the back room Rove boys promoted O'Donnel in horror knowing full well the newbies would fall for Christine.

Typical Rove tactic. Put a complete fail out in front to make his own candidate look good. 

OMG. It went sooooooooooooooooooooo freaking wrong. 



She got the nomination. 

Hey young conservatives and newbie tea partiers have screwed up on some of their nominations for true. That's just going to happen as they find their way into the new world of politics. 

I consider this a conservative renaissance. I hope the D's get one. All these old inside the beltway bastards running things like they own Rome; you have them as well and they should be turfed.

Bring in some new blood. See sparks fly. 

I still believe in these words. 

* It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before usthat from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotionthat we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vainthat this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedomand that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.*

I really do.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

mamooth said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey liberals.
> ...



that is actually GOOD.
because it does show to the people who is who and who is bought and paid for.
big business bought and paid for the dimocraps ling time ago and there is not hope that in the  dimocrap party anything will change anytime soon - dimocraps abuse American ordinary people for the benefit of the big pockets 100%.
Until the Tea Party existence same was true for reps as well - and with arrival of TP in Congress the things have changed - and that  is the reason TP is so hated from the both sides - as it has endangered the financial comfort of "business as usual" in the DC.

too bad, you, leftards, are dimocraps shills and too ignorant to realize this.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > ...your young buck from Chicago...
> ...



okey dokey....

calling some young man a young buck is now ignorant, hateful and racist?

Kiss my ass!


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



while I do agree with you in the general mood, I would really be careful in not ousting the totally electable stable, let it be RINO, but still not dimocraps Senators in 2014.
It is better to have McConnell from Kentucky than lose the general election to a dimocrap.
This is not a battlefield and pure attack is not necessarily the best tactic.
The main goal is to win more Senate seats not to oust the existent one. If reps get the majority - then McConnel can be ousted as a leader, but I would take a note from the last 2 election cycles and remember that general is not the primary and that the media are totally against the TP and I mean ALL media, not just LSM ones.

The goal is to gain the full power and then maneuver inside.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



McConnell has declared war on Cruz and Lee in the back rooms with other Senators following his lead.

McConnell has threaten to ostracize any Republican who takes any money from Heritage Foundation, Freedom Works or can you beleive it Jim Demint's Senate Conservative fund. 

Can you imagine him and others threatening all other conservatives with this? Don't forget he commands who is on what committee.

He cannot be allowed to stay in power. The only way to dethrone him and make an example of him is to defeat him and slay him and make him wish he died as a child. 

Almost all Senate seats are in a lock. 6 are up for grabs that could become R's.

McConnell has to go. No matter what. 

It's worth the loss strategically. If you flex right now as conservatives and push Mitch off the cliff trust me, you will earn big points in the grand scheme if you want to keep the Republicans together or whether you want to form a third party. 

This is a move that must be. Mitch is the enemy.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



you might be right, I was just analyzing.
But the one who doesn't risk - doesn't drink champagne


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox is posting in my thread? What are you? A Tea Partier?

Anyway, I'm going to be keeping a close eye on the Repub civil war as it progresses to '14


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Vox is posting in my thread? What are you? A Tea Partier?
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to be keeping a close eye on the Repub civil war as it progresses to '14



I am a sympathizer of the TP and a registered independent.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



errrr Cabo Wabo baby


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2013)

The Heritage Foundation invented Obamacare.

1993 - GOP Health Plan (their answer to HilaryCare) includes a Mandate.
2006 - RomneyCare includes a Mandate.
2008 - GOP Candidates McCain & Romney support a Mandate, Candidate Obama does not.
2010 - Pres. Obama's Health Plan, as a concession to Republicans, includes a Mandate.
2011 - Suddenly a Mandate is Socialism and UnConstitutional.
2012 - Right Rank & File are totally clueless that their votes have been supporting a Mandate
for 20 years.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris said:


> The Heritage Foundation invented Obamacare.
> 
> 1993 - GOP Health Plan (their answer to HilaryCare) includes a Mandate.
> 2006 - RomneyCare includes a Mandate.
> ...



It's weird how things charge when it is politically profitable.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris said:


> The Heritage Foundation invented Obamacare.
> 
> 1993 - GOP Health Plan (their answer to HilaryCare) includes a Mandate.
> 2006 - RomneyCare includes a Mandate.
> ...


 
And the kicker is this: The personal mandate in their eyes was a perfect example of personal responsibility to prevent people from being "free riders" who kept on getting care for free after they got sick.

Now they say it's for a bunch of people who want free stuff.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

The TPM will lose seats next year in both chambers as well as lose power in many states.

Why?

Because they live in an alternative universe of different opinions, definitions, and narratives.

The rest of the country can see the delusion.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The Heritage Foundation invented Obamacare.
> ...



Bingo.

They were for Obamacare before they were against it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2013)

Bottom Line  The Rhino's asked for a fight and they will get one.

They have lost the core principles of the party.

They folded in the shutdown without any results from the Dems.

Mitch took a bribe.

Senate Republicans attacked their own.

Don't start a fight you aren't willing to finish.  Rhino's are fair game.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

The mainstream Republicans in the primaries will knock the unholy snot out of the far right reactionary RINOs.

No doubt about it.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2013)

I will not vote for anyone who voted yes in the primaries. I will vote for them over a Democrat, but I will work to vote them our in the GOP primaries.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

PredFan said:


> I will not vote for anyone who voted yes in the primaries. I will vote for them over a Democrat, but I will work to vote them our in the GOP primaries.



Should you succeed, which I doubt very much, the 14 vulnerable GOP seats in the Blue States will go dem.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 20, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...





They don't come any dumber than you, Chamber_Pot.....

....Brain-washed and hankerin' for more.


Let's see how ObamaCare supports your post:

Made for the individual choice......no, for the collective.

Based on free markets.....no, government control.

Centralized healthcare as authorized in article 1, section 8, the enumerated powers.....not one bit.




Moron.


----------

